# Withdrew My Week with RCI



## jeffmelpsl (Jul 9, 2009)

I called and withdrew my SA week with a counselor named Jan.  She was a joy to speak with on a personal level.  (  I am being sarcastic).  It was the quickest conversation with a sales person ever.  I can only imagine if they are around in 5 years.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Are You Going There Yourself ?*




jeffmelpsl said:


> I called and withdrew my SA week with a counselor named Jans.


We have no way of using our South African timeshare week other than depositing it with RCI for exchange into somebody else's USA timeshare.   

How will you be using yours after withdrawing it from RCI ? 

(None of my business.  I'm just curious.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jeffmelpsl (Jul 9, 2009)

*DAE*

I am depositing with dial an exchange.


----------



## king1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I would really appreciate a quick email telling me how you fare trading your SA with them.  I have several SAs that are almost worthless now in RCI, and just hate to make the points plunge.  Have been thinking about a different exchange company myself.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 10, 2009)

DAE used to take our SAfrica week (Lowveld Lodge), but now they don't. Hope you have better luck.
Liz


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 10, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> DAE used to take our SAfrica week (Lowveld Lodge), but now they don't. Hope you have better luck.
> Liz



Have you tried communicating directly with DAE's office in SA?

I think the DAE website lists the resorts they take, which in my experience is most of them.  Sometimes, there is some problem at the resort end.  It is best to find out what the problem is, and if it is with your resort, give them a piece of your mind.

Editted to add:

I just went to the DAE website, and it still lists Lowveld Lodge as a resort they take.


----------

